# Weird Lil Habit



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Hiya guys, I am just purely interested but for Diamond he only will eat his meals if I warm it up before I give it to him eat. Does anyone else chi or dog in general do it? Or is just him being a pure little diva. If comes straight out the fridge or room temperature he just turns his nose up at it and walks away.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No i'm lucky my dogs just eat anything.I would just leave it down ,till he eats it


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I only feed kibble, so, no, I don't have that problem.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

well tillie will eat anything! lol so i dont but its probably normal lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Cold food isn't as 'smelly' as food at room temperature. I usually give mine theirs at room temperature to avoid shocking their tummies, as Bambi especially eats at the speed of light!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys and its not really a bother for me because I let him eat at the same times that I do so I just warm up his food. Stella I think you probably right about it being the smell because he can be a bit of a picky eater when he feels like it.


----------

